# Going in the ring??



## Kold Kicker (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok ive been doin muay thai about a year nearly, and i love the traning. But i feel i need more and to experience the ring. 

Has any one had past experiences who feell fighting in the ring makes you into a better fighter?


----------



## OULobo (Jun 7, 2004)

There are some good things you can learn from being in the ring. It's a good gauge for how well what you have learned has become part of your muscle memory. It shows you how to handle a loss. It brings some closure and culmination to your training.


----------



## muaythaifreak (Jun 7, 2004)

I think fighting in the ring definately makes you a better fighter.  However, it's a good idea to be pretty good before you take that step.  Especially in MT where you can get hurt pretty bad.  OUlobo makes some good points as well, it's good gauge as to how well you are retaining your instruction in the art.  There are some things you will learn in the ring that you cannot learn in the gym.  Like how your going to react to getting hit full force by someone who is really trying to beat you rather than just out spar you.


----------



## Kold Kicker (Jun 9, 2004)

Well i trained in kick boxing for about 6months. I am very flexiable and been told my high kicks are to a good standard for someone whos hasnt been traning that long. But ive been doin full muay thai nearly a year, i know im still a newbie really im just dyin for a chance.

I jus love the art tho, win, lose, or draw.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 9, 2004)

Go for it. Just remember that the first few times are the hardest. My first match was at a national competition in the main ring. My second was in a regulation ring set up on a dancefloor in a bar for the entertainment of a few drunken sots.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes fight, it's a great life experience and will make you a more skilled confident martial artist. Try to get matched up with an equally skilled opponent though, but even if you don't just do it for the experience whether you are way better or get beat bad.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 10, 2004)

You sound like you have talent. If you have a good trainer, you will do well. I went into the ring from a TKD background and I did very well(i won). The main thing to do is to get your endurance up, You can never match the ring environment, and you don't really know until youve been there, Everything moves so fast.


----------

